

How To Hire Hackers: A Realistic Guide For Startups - codegeek
http://onstartups.com/tabid/3339/bid/92130/How-To-Hire-Hackers-A-Realistic-Guide-For-Startups.aspx

======
kephra
Avoid they common Job-Posted-on-Web, 1000 applicants, sort out by bingo words
mistake, and instead search your developers where they are: On IRC, GitHub,
CPAN, ...

Offer home office, remote work. Restricting yourself to your home town, or to
developers who are willing to move, will restrict you to 2nd class devs who
just need a job.

~~~
atomical
I disagree with your '2nd class devs' comment. Being a developer is not a
calling. It's possible for anyone with sound mind and logic to sit down and
contribute to a company should they have the will to make rent. That may sound
depressing and unfair to the folks who are putting in 90 hours a week but
that's reality.

~~~
dshah
I disagree with your disagreement. Although being a developer that's just in
it to make a living is a fine thing -- just like most creative professions,
being an exceptional developer requires a passion for the job. Few developers
that are really, really good don't love what they do.

~~~
atomical
No one is in it just to make a living, but just because they aren't active on
a social coding network doesn't mean they aren't worth top dollar. The popular
way to define an exceptional developer is a very narrow definition.

------
debacle
> Call them hackers, ‘ninjas’, or ‘rock stars’ if you’d like.

No, don't.

~~~
ilink
I personally avoid any listing which labels developers as such.

------
elmuchoprez
_"Call them hackers, ‘ninjas’, or ‘rock stars’ if you’d like."_

Anyone who uses any of those terms to mean "developer" is a huge red flag for
me.

~~~
freework
Agreed. Its an extension of the Dunning-Kruger Effect. People who truly are
good at programming, don't see themselves as 'rock stars'. Its only the shitty
developers who would call themselves 'rock stars'.

~~~
dshah
I'm with you. So what should we call these exceptional developers?

~~~
alinajaf
Exceptional developers.

